# psu question



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you mean what wattage? you should go for a good quality 550w from seasonic,xfx or corsair (not gs or cs though).

I have the e8400 g0 stepping (if your is not this one you may have trouble overclocking it) and they are fantastic overclockers I have been running at 4GHz for 4 years now.


----------

